# **** Dont Laugh ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't laugh fellas--- I mill big logs too.lol.

The Christmas season is come'in and folks are want'in these candle things.

Its tuff, but I cut these aspen flats on my mill--- where theres a will--- theres a way.

First pic is aspen limb swells--- who knows what I might come up with next.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Those are sweet I’d be proud of them if I made them


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice cat, I can see those being in high demand for the Christmas season..........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep. My wife would buy one at least. Very nice Cat. You're going to have to open a cute little gift shop in town.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done Cat, boy you drink a lot of milk!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The ladies love trinkets like that.

Back in the 70s, I knew a man who would look along roadsides for black walnut trees and under them for fallen limbs. He'd take them back to his townhome basement where he would study the character traits of each piece. Then he would use the oddities in the wood to turn all types of trinkets on his lathe. Once a year he'd head to the Ann Arbor art show and set up a canopy to sell the stuff. He'd sell out every year and never had to stay 'till the end of the event.

The Yupsters would gobble up your stuff too, Cat. Just wondering how/if you market your inventions. I'd take a shot at Ebay, too.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purty stuff Dave. :hunter:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Been here 30 years Glen so the local folks and town shop owners stop in every once in a while and word spreads through the counties. Theres a couple hippie outfits down in Colorado Springs that buy all I have when I head over that way. I do put some ads on craigslist , but that's mostly for my custom lumber.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice work cat, there's a local guy here in town that makes this kind of stuff out of all the local woods. His business has really grown in the past few years. He makes everything from beds, lamps and tables down to the small trinkets.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice and nice... Catcapper


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks fellas---

I do real well on the coffee and farm trestle tables Ed. I started a white spruce coffee table a couple day ago with a 8/4 X 20" X 4' top with two 5" X 5" risers in the base and a fella that was pick'in up two lamps said he had to have that thing. We'll see if he gets sticker price shock when he sees the finished product.LOL.

Had to kinda explain your milk joke to Miss K Rick--- I told her those far north folk just have a strange sense of humor. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Farm truss tables....Did I miss that pic ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You can tell Miss K that we thought they were drink serving trays, sorta the style we're used too.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Some of my southern ******* slang slipped out Don. Its "Trestle"

Don't fret none folks--- I wont (I fixed it) let it happen again. :naughty:

awprint:


----------

